

JavasScript and HTML5: Chrome beats IE10  - dherken
http://crossbrowserbook.com/Blog/javascript_and_html5_chrome_beats_ie10

======
shin_lao
The title is misleading.

The OP tests the browser in three benchmarks, two of them are performance
related , one being written by Google, and Chrome beats IE10 in that one (IE10
being the fastest in the other).

Additionally the conclusion makes me think that the OP has a bias toward
Chrome.

I nevertheless think that Chrome is faster, however I am annoyed by all this
IE bashing.

~~~
jasonkostempski
Even if IE was proven twice as fast in all test there is still plenty of
reasons to bash it. Every version released is another variation developers
will have to test on, branch code for and add some meta tags to work around
it's quirks for years to come. At least that's how it's played out for the
last 15 years or so. Time will tell if their recent changes will make things
better, but better than horrible isn't really an admirable goal.

That said, yesterday I opened a site I've been working on and have rarely
tested in any version of IE, it makes heavy use of the Google Visualization
API with several interactive charts and tables on a single page, it destroys
IE 6, 7 and 8, was OK in 9, but 10 rendered and executed it perfectly. So
there is hope that the next 15 years won't be as plagued with IE quirks as the
last but that is if, and only if, IE 7 to 9 can be eradicated faster than 6
was AND MS keeps up with the faster and transparent release cycles AND they
support older OS versions AND they stop trying to add 'features' that cause
developer lock-in AND developers stop buying in when they inevitably do. But
that is a lot of ifs.

------
bdfh42
It does not matter which is fastest as long as both continue to make
performance improvements where possible. We now have great performance from
JavaScript (a key technology) in all modern browsers - which is the good news.

~~~
dherken
Your right of course but if IE 10 will be around 1 year
([http://www.favbrowser.com/preliminary-internet-
explorer-11-a...](http://www.favbrowser.com/preliminary-internet-
explorer-11-and-internet-explorer-12-release-dates/)) we will be glad for ever
bit of performance it has...

------
pgsandstrom
Yeah, misleading title. But it really surprised me that IE10 wins the
Sunspider test. I guess all the IE-bashing has lowered my expectations of IE
way too far. It is a wonderful thing for the internet that IE10 isn't
completely worthless.

------
ygra
And Kraken gives Firefox an edge while IE 10 leads Robohornet.

Frankly, it's all about what the benchmark tests and in what way. All browser
vendors optimise along _some_ benchmark and that's what they are good at.

The bottom line is that pretty much all of them are fast enough to do most of
the things you're doing with them.

~~~
opinali
Seriously people should stop using SunSpider; it's way too old and simple
(2007 design which means Jurassic, although it had a minor update in 2010).
It's considered a microbenchmark suite by today's standards, doesn't mirror
modern Javascript usage in any way: code style, size, features (eg typed
arrays), libraries. Both Mozilla's Kraken and Google's Octane are much better.

~~~
ygra
Well, SunSpider is nowadays kinda a test how fast a browser can run through a
loop. I'd still wager Robohornet is a little better (and it also considers
things like scrolling and rendering speed and DOM manipulation for certain
scenarios – plenty of things that probably contribute more to how fast a
browser feels than raw JS performance).

------
bonaldi
Performance: Chrome beats IE10 in Google-written test, IE10 beats all comers
in SunSpider, more like it.

------
migfromparis
Did someone doubt about that really?

~~~
dherken
You never know... And Microsoft claims that the browser is awesome, secure and
fast...

